# FROG FOOD - where can i get the cheapest ?



## FrogLegs (May 31, 2007)

where can we get the best & cheapest food for frogs in sydney


----------



## falconboy (May 31, 2007)

Breed your own crickets or buy flys.

http://frogs.org.au/arcade/index.php?cPath=27&PHPSESSID=530247175a230d291d54ac8eab0de989

I'd prefer flys, they are as cheap as anything, but the problem is you can't buy too much as they don't keep well, and they are cheap but postage kills it. 

See if your local pet shop can get in fly pupae, its more expensive than that link, but no postage, obviously.


----------



## jimjones (Jun 1, 2007)

the smallest gap in ur tank and ull have flys all over ur room for weeks
petbarn usually sell the pupae for 5 bucks a tub roughly


----------



## slim6y (Jun 1, 2007)

jimjones said:


> the smallest gap in ur tank and ull have flys all over ur room for weeks
> petbarn usually sell the pupae for 5 bucks a tub roughly



Wouldn't it be easy to put a small amount of raw meat outside, collect the maggots and keep them in the fridge and use them?


----------



## nvenm8 (Jun 1, 2007)

Get a can of dog food, pierce a heap of holes through the can, leave it outside in a shaded area for a few days, open the can and wash contents through a sieve to separate the dog food from the maggots, place in a Pollard mix and store in the fridge. Maggots galore!


----------



## nvenm8 (Jun 1, 2007)

Another way is to get a funnel, suspend a low wattage light bulb over the middle of the funnel, place a bucket or some sort of catchment container under the funnel, turn the light on at night and wait. The moths and beetles will be attracted to the light, fall into the funnel and be trapped in the container underneath. Bingo Free food again. Well nearly free :lol:


----------



## snakesrule (Jun 1, 2007)

Brian Barnett ( www.herpshop.com.au) depending on quantity you need 
He sends woodies (speckled feeder roaches) all over the country.


----------



## jimjones (Jun 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Wouldn't it be easy to put a small amount of raw meat outside, collect the maggots and keep them in the fridge and use them?



yeah but thats dirty imo id prefer the comercial breds can never be to carefull


----------



## falconboy (Jun 2, 2007)

slim6y said:


> Wouldn't it be easy to put a small amount of raw meat outside, collect the maggots and keep them in the fridge and use them?



Can you get that past my misses for me? :lol:


----------



## Corwin (Jun 2, 2007)

Flys are ok for young or small frogs but for adult GTF's or similar they dont really cut it.... mine wont even bother chasing them... though they will spend ages hunting down the last cricket or roach. They work well for smaller frogs though.


----------



## jimjones (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah i should have mentioned for babys but if u put them in the fridge for 10 minutes and slow there heartbeat ther older frogs may b keen


----------



## slim6y (Jun 3, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Can you get that past my misses for me? :lol:



There are many advantages to living on your own...

But here's a suggestion/ Use the following - word for word (exclude spelling errors in your conversation):

"Hunny, it's winter time, the birds are beginning to starve. I read once that birds are attracted to the high protein of meat over winter. So if we leave a small slab of meat outside the birds will feed and live happily through winter. If we don't they will all die and we miss the pretty birds. and with no birds there is no flowers. And with no flowers there's no butterflies... and you don't want to be the reason there's no butterflies now do you? Or birds for that matter!"

If that doesn't work.. move out!


----------

